# Pobleme d'installation de logiciel



## camille_ (11 Mai 2011)

Bonsoir, voilà mon pb je viens d'acheter une disque dur externe (SafeDisk mini II) et pour l'utiliser je dois donc installer le logiciel à l'aide du disque.
Sauf qu'une fois dans utilitaire de disque, après avoir sélectionner le disque (à gauche) et cliquer sur "partitionner" je ne peux pas cliquer sur "actuel" comme je dois le faire...
ma question est pourquoi?

Merci d'avance.


----------



## Arlequin (12 Mai 2011)

Bonjour et bienvenue



camille_ a dit:


> Bonsoir, voilà mon pb je viens d'acheter une disque dur externe (SafeDisk mini II) et pour l'utiliser je dois donc installer le logiciel à l'aide du disque.



pas compris :rose:
quel logiciel ? 
quel disque ? 



camille_ a dit:


> Sauf qu'une fois dans utilitaire de disque, après avoir sélectionner le disque (à gauche) et cliquer sur "partitionner" je ne peux pas cliquer sur "actuel" comme je dois le faire....



si tu restes sur "actuel", il n'y a pas de changement, donc il faut d'abord choisir "1 partition" (ou plus si tu désires plusieurs partitions)
ou alors je n'ai pas compris et c'est à ce moment là que tu ne peux rien faire  ... pourrais tu préciser stp

et, en fait, que cherche tu à faire ? formater ? partitionner ? 

quel sera l'usage de ce disque ? pour mac uniquement ou mac+pc ? 

on va y arriver, t'inquiète


----------

